# Local MP Support



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am wondering if having a letter of support from our local MP would be a good idea when making an application for a spouse visa. I submitted my application and I am awaiting the outcome, our local MP has sent a letter of support for us as well. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

qman383 said:


> I am wondering if having a letter of support from our local MP would be a good idea when making an application for a spouse visa. I submitted my application and I am awaiting the outcome, our local MP has sent a letter of support for us as well. Has anyone else done this?


Did you include that with your application and supporting documents? If yes, I'd think that might be very helpful! 

If no, it is too late to submit it now, but if your application is refused and you chose to appeal, the letter might be extremely helpful.


----------



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

No unfortunately I didn't get it in time. I am however trying to have him fax it to the consulate. I believe because he is an MP and a Conservative he might have connections and know who to speak with in order to get it to the consulate in NY. It's worth a try, if not I will save it the letter in case of an appeal.


----------



## patman1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Dont think about any appeal, I'm sure you will be ok, think positive and you will have that visa, best of luck


----------



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Patman, I actually got the visa has been issued email today. Can't wait to see it with my own eyes.


----------



## patman1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi
WELLLLLLLLLLLL DONEEEEEEEEEEEEE i'm so happy for you, and yes its going to be a long weekend waiting for that package to arrive early next week, i hope you and yours have a wonderfull life together.
Best of Luck to you both.


----------



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for the nice words Patman. Can't wait to get home to my new home in England. I had posted earlier that this site has had some of the nicest most helpful people. You've all been a blessing and are much appreciated.


----------



## samantha1986 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Spouse visa MP*



qman383 said:


> I am wondering if having a letter of support from our local MP would be a good idea when making an application for a spouse visa. I submitted my application and I am awaiting the outcome, our local MP has sent a letter of support for us as well. Has anyone else done this?


Hey how you going, I am in the same situation, i am british and my soon husband to be is Australian, we have been together 3 years now and we are having troubles meeting this rediculous new financial threshold set by the UKBA, I emaild a fair few people and got 2 good responses back. One i have a meeting with my Mp in April to see if we can recieve any help to settle back in the Uk together... My husband to be will be coming back with me as i think Ozis are allowed 6 months in Uk with no visa, rom what i can gather (if any1 can confirm this that would be great) we have had months of phoning around etc and found a good solicitor, we may of come up with a solution to meet this threshold, but this couldnt of been done with out the great help of my parents. We are currently in Australia as we came back as his 2 year working visa had come to an end and we were told it would be easyer to apply for a spouse visa in Australia... and it isnt. So... we will see what the outcome will be, from what i can gather he has to go home after this 6 months and then apply for the spose visa from Australia again... thats if we have met the financial requirement by then! atleast i can come home to get back to work... what is wors he has a job to come back to and he cant work as he wont have a visa that allowes him to work for the 6 months.  I would be greatfull to hear if you Mp has helpd you


----------



## will1927 (Sep 21, 2013)

in am think of the same going to see my mp, what information did he put in the letter..

will


----------



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in a response. I sent a nice long email to my MP about two months before I applied for my spouse visa. I got a response back in a few days from my MP which was quite lucky I hear. I don't know what was said on my behalf or how much of an impact it had, but I know it didn't hurt my application. I did get a nice letter back from my MP saying that he was happy to help. I will also note that I got in under the pre- July 9 2012 rules. I believe that played a big part in the decision as well. My opinion would be to go ahead and try your MP, and just be honest with everything. Not to say any of you would not be.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MP's help and support at the initial visa application stage, conducted overseas, is quite limited. While letters and queries from MPs are answered by a special parliamentary section within Home Office, and they can put the matter directly to the Immigration Minister, Mark Harper MP, Conservative MP for the Forest of Dean. But their intervention is much more effective after a refusal, though the government is trying to stop MPs interfering with immigration decisions. MPs can also be helpful in getting an official response from Home Office when you have been unsuccessful in getting anything out of them.


----------

